# Is your Malt a wagger or a non-wagger?



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Does your Malt wag a lot?

Daisy is a wagger. 
If you talk to her, she wags her tail.
If you look at her, she wags her tail
I think she wags all the time, except when she is sleeping.
Sometimes she wags so furiously that I think she is going to tip herself over.
She is a happy, happy girl.

Max is a non-wagger.
I don't think I have ever seen him wag.
He is a happy little guy. When he is especially happy (like anytime there is food around), he does his special little jump-in-the-air-and-spin move.
That is true happiness.
But he doesn't seem to wag, even for his favorite treat or a favorite toy.
Even if I talk baby talk to him in a high-pitched voice.
He follows Daisy around and copies everything else that she does, but not the wagging.

Anyone else have a non-wagger?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper is definitely a wagger. His tail is always blurry in pictures. He even wags in his sleep. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Opey's not really a wagger either. But will wag now and then and when he does I'm always smiling and gushing over his wagging! I just love his little tail wagging. But my Basset Hound (Loco) is a wagger almost to annoyance because she has a hard tail so it is always hitting everything. Every morning we wake up to her tail wagging and slamming the side of the bed. LOL! And she's always hitting poor Opey and my cat (Emmitt) with her wagging tail!  Funny how different each pup is with their little personalities.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia's a wagger..her whole body wags when she gets excited. *


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Summer is the wagger of my two. Her tail and body are always going. If she is laying down and catches me looking at her, she will wag her tail! Chloe wags her tail, but not like Summer.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

lmillette said:


> . But my Basset Hound (Loco) is a wagger almost to annoyance because she has a hard tail so it is always hitting everything. Every morning we wake up to her tail wagging and slamming the side of the bed. LOL! And she's always hitting poor Opey and my cat (Emmitt) with her wagging tail!  Funny how different each pup is with their little personalities.


I love the "thump-thump-thump" of the loud tail wag!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Gus's nickname is "Wiggle Butt".... He has wagged to the point of wiggling since day one 

When you come home he runs to find a toy and will carry it over doing his waggy wiggle 

Grace is not a wagger. I've seen her do it a handful of times, usually to strangers :huh:

For loved ones she just stares at you boring love through your soul LOL


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> I love the "thump-thump-thump" of the loud tail wag!


Oh and it is a "thump-thump-thump" tail wag for sure!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

lmillette said:


> Oh and it is a "thump-thump-thump" tail wag for sure!!!


I had a co-worker who brought her Newfoundland, Winnie, to work. She was such a good dog. She would sleep under the desk all day, and you never would know she was there, except that the vibrations from the "thump-thump-thump" tail wag could be felt throughout the office!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Sophie is a wagger, you talk she wags, look at her she wags, it's adorable. She's not nearly as in to it as Baxter.

Baxter (at the bridge) was a Newfoundland/Chow Chow mix, adorable, and anytime someone would come home, especially my mom, not only would his tail wag, the entire back half of his body would wag. He had some severe temperament issues, most people would have classified him as a "red zone" dog or untrainable. He was a rescue that was found dodging cars on a highway, he hardly ever was relaxed, always in high alert. So when he did wag his tail it was nice to know he was at least happy at that moment.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hey Yogi doesnt wag-not yet. but he loves to stand on his back legs alot. if i go into another room-he will do a few 2 steps behind me.*


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tessa is a wagger and Sweetness is a "twitcher" - when she's happy, her tail will give one quick wag that looks more like a large twitch!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Tiffany is a wagger. If you say her name, or a word she likes (like treat, dinner, or breakfast), her tail instantly starts going.

Today at work, I had to stop by at a printing company and the owners had their dog there at work. She's a cocker spaniel/poodle mix I think, and she just has a little nub of a tail. When she got excited, she wagged her whole body. It was so cute!


----------



## samantha45 (Jul 8, 2012)

Holly wags her whole body
Henry just wags his tail but he stands on his back legs like yogi and do the
beggin dance


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Jasmine is a wagger!!! Especially during the times when she is playing or saying hi to me or my mom.:wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurel is the super duper tail wagger! None stop !! Dewey wags but only if you beg him!! Violet wags her short stubby tail, and her whole back end moves! Hardy doesn't wag too much. He wiggles his body, but not so much his tail.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Bella is a wagger!! I just love to watch her when daddy pulls in the driveway she is up on hind legs pawing at the front door just-a-wagging 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Yukki is a non-wagger!!! For the longest time I used to think something was wrong with him but he is a happy dog. He started to wag his tail (but only very slowly) when he was about 7 years old. He is 9. It is still very rare to see him wag it, and of course I make a big deal over it when he does! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Ivy wags her tail but only when she is EXTRA happy about something. I think it is very cute how that little flag draped over her back wiggles so quickly back and forth.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

All mine are tail waggers, Amber has a little nubbie stub so we say she's wiggling her "twiddler" or she's "twiddling"..
It's so cute when they wag their tails... they really get them going...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler's a big time wagger. Sometimes when he's happy he will wag like crazy. Other times when I'm asking him something he does this cute little subtle wag. Can't resist him. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

All 3 of my girls are waggers -- and also tiny dancers!!!!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Bella is a big time wagger. Even when she is trying to be tough she wags her tail.


----------



## LuvMalteseGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

My girl is a big wagger and I love seeing it...always brings a smile to my face.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Does your Malt wag a lot?
> 
> Daisy is a wagger.
> If you talk to her, she wags her tail.
> ...


Oh yes, sometimes Sammy wags his tail so much I think it's going to come flying off!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Grace'sMom said:


> *Gus's nickname is "Wiggle Butt".... He has wagged to the point of wiggling since day one
> 
> When you come home he runs to find a toy and will carry it over doing his waggy wiggle *
> 
> ...


Bailey does exactly what you described Gus doing. :wub:


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Yoshie is a lil of both sometimes he will wag for no reason and other times he won't wag no matter what


----------

